

How I Write LaTeX - jterrace
http://jterrace.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-i-write-latex.html

======
spikefromspace
I think that is the great thing about IDEs allowing plugins. There are many
other nice LaTeX editors, but none that allow proper customization.

